# Storing supers



## bjerm2 (Jun 9, 2004)

Is this question about storing the empty supper for winter? If so then make sure the bees cleaned out the supper first so you have no honey that can spoil (ferment) over winter. I store mine right on top of my hives, above the inner cover, until the first continuos frosty day. Then I take the supper off and store it in my shed. 
Now if its about the full supper being kept till your ready to take it over to have it extracted then I would wait no longer than 3 days. That would give you time not to have the wax moth start anything up. Once extracted follow instructions above.








Dan

[This message has been edited by bjerm2 (edited August 10, 2004).]


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I stack them in the kitchen, but this can lead to divorce, I'm told.

Just try to seal them up to keep out the moths and ants as much as you can.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

I've been putting the frames in the deep freezer until I have enough to warrant making a mess.


----------

